# Tiller Tamer



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Anyone ever use a Tiller-Tamer (or similar)? I was looking at them earlier today and thought it might come in handy while single-handing or just when there's a nice steady wind and I want to have a break.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

They're alright, but somewhat flimsy, in my opinion (I had one on my last boat). You can do the same thing with some line or bungees for half the cost.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

This looks like a decent alternative: Cajun Tiller Tamer


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd agree that they're a bit flimsy, especially for the cost, and you can do much the same with some 1/4" line and a bungee cord. If you want to get fancy, you can add a cam cleat to the setup.


----------



## kiprichard (Aug 1, 2007)

I use a product called Tillerlock. It's bullet proof, made from stainless steel and brass. I think it costs about $40. Google "cansail". I can't attach links.


----------



## 152 (Mar 7, 2008)

*tiller-tamer*

I use one, it's ok in light wind. Tip: remember that if you go over board the boat will sail away. I trail a long line tied to the tiller in front of the tamer in hopes of turning the tiller if the rope is used.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Here's the Cansail website... Damn that thing is ugly...

canSail Marine Supplies


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

I have had a tiller tamer on my Oday 23 for several years. It is a great gadget. It works very well on any sort of reach. I have been able to go for 20 minutes without touching the tiller. I have seen several postings on this and other websites that question the robustness of its construction, but I have never had a problem. Maybe because I mounted it on the underside of the tiller so its out of direct sunlight...?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*tiller tamer*

Good Results here. Never a problem, and it works great. I too have it mounted on the underside.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Too handy not to have.


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

There's a wide difference of opinion as to how well these devices work, probably because we all have different expectations. Also, some of them work better in some wind conditions than in others. 

I have tried the Cajun tiller tamer, and found it very unreliable. The wraps will often slip and not hold course, especially if a little oily substance gets on the tiller, such as sun tan lotion, and they'll often slip in a strong puff. Different types of line might work a little better, but generally it's just unreliable. 

A lot of guys swear by bungee cord arrangements, but IMHO they also are unreliable and generally difficult to adjust or disconnect when you want to take control. Moreover, The stretchiness of bungee cords seems to me to detract from their function, because the amount of stretchiness of the bungee cord has no relationship to the amount of tension needed to hold the boat's course at any given windspeed. 

A self-steering device, such as a Tiller Tamer, that uses ordinary nylon or dacron line that has minimal stretch, works best. There are lots of different devices, but I had the best luck with the types that used non-stretching line.

Those devices seem to work best on a course somewhere between a beam reach and a close reach, but less than a beat to windward. 

Electronic autopilots aren't terribly expensive for small boats, and if you want a device that will hold a course reliably for long periods of time, they're unbeatable.


----------



## tonic (Jan 22, 2007)

The Davis tiller-tamer is alright the screw knob is quite cumbersome it takes to much time to tighten or loosen. The tillerlock is far better built and quick to adjust there is no comparison between the two. As for looks I don't know it's better than seeing bungees rigged up that don't work nearly as well. Function always outweighs beauty in my book anyway. Bottom line it's a simple product that work's great in calm conditions short of an electronic autopilot which is ideal short of cost. The main thing is to make sure you have 90 degree when you run the lines to the cam cleats. No less if possible. PEACE


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

We installed and have used a tiller tamer on a columbia 22 keelboat here last year. I am very impressed with how it works and would not hesitate to use one on an tiller boat under 30' or so. 
The tiller lock looks interesting too...first time I've seen one of those.


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

Dad's got one on his 24' Bruce Roberts.

He claims it's one of the handiest additions to his boat in some years. 

It allows you to leave the tiller for less than a minute no problem. Get a beer, put on some foulies... It's not an autopilot and we have no expectation of it holding a course for any length of time.

It allows you to let go of the tiller for a bit longer than if you didn't have it. That's it. 

I totally agree with the comment above about it takes a number of twists on the knob to lock down. 

It gets a thumbs up from me and dad...

craig


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

kiprichard said:


> I use a product called Tillerlock. It's bullet proof, made from stainless steel and brass. I think it costs about $40. Google "cansail". I can't attach links.


canSail Marine Supplies










I have something very similar on the old classic plastic. It's much stronger than the knob type. I use it with either a fixed length of line from cleat to cleat, or with a length of thick shockcord. I have an antique but functional Autohelm 1000, but I use that strictly with the motor on.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Can't vouch for it, but I saw this one advertised in Good Old Boat for $25:

Tiller Watch - Home Page

The Davis TillerTamer looks to be better thought-out, though.


----------



## crwber (Dec 3, 2006)

broke my last one, all my own fault...and ordered another tiller tamer that night. best help i have found for helping me out on single handed races.

just recently trialled running lines out to block on the rails, thence forward to the mast, via a second set of blocks. this arrangement coupled with the tiller tamer has meant i can steer from anywhere between the tiller and mast quite comfortably. first efforts using this to jibe spinnaker is encouraging.

tiller tamer? awesome!​


----------



## mgraham49 (Jan 14, 2008)

I think it would work, but I was on a friend's new Alerion 28, and it had two permanently mounted ss U clips on one side of the cockpit, and one on the other. then quarter inch shock cord with a plastic clip on each end. when you don't want it, clip both ends to the same side. when you do, unclip the aft end, run to the forward end of the tiller, wrap twice, and run to the U clip on the other side of the cock pit. 

Looked so easy I bought everything at West Marine for less than 10 dollars, and installed on my tiller steered Pearson 10meter (33.5 feet, 13,000 lbs of displacement, skeg rudder, which develops a lot of force). It works like a charm. I love it. plus now when I close the boat up, I put the tiller cover on, and wrap the shock cord so it holds the tiller in the middle, eliminating the wear on the varnish on the tiller I was getting when I was raising the tiller and tieing it to the stern pulpit. 

Mike Graham


----------

